# Remove Virus , RemAdm-TightVNC



## Guch (Jul 24, 2007)

need tool to remove RemAdm-TightVNC.

Guch


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

TightVNC is not a virus, and unless you didn't install it yourself (or a company representative didn't) should not immediately be considered a real threat.

http://www.tightvnc.com/

RemAdm testifies to what TightVNC is, a remote access application.

Other applications use TightVNC (or similar) as part of their application.

What file is specifically being identified?

No special tool should be required, it should just uninstall.


----------

